# Australian wanting to move to USA



## alexacrylics (Jan 1, 2010)

So, I am an 18 year old living in Adelaide, South Australia.
I have no relations in the US.

Once I have completed my gap year (basically a year break between completing year 12 and commencing education at University), I am planning on undertaking a Bachelor in Interior Architecture at Uni SA.

Once I have completed this course, I would like to move to and work in the USA, namely California, and hopefully San Francisco.

I have done extensive research and from my knowledge, I believe the E3 Visa would be best for me, but I would like some information on what my chances of obtaining a visa, and hopefully in the future gaining permanent residency would be?

What other careers in the rough field surrounding Interior Architecture could give me higher chances of gaining a visa and/or residency?

Plus any other information that could help me when I start the process of applying for a Visa to live and work in the USA.

Any help is appreciated!

Thankyou


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Just find someone that will offer you a job with a visa ...
it won't be easy


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Use J1 Student Work Travel - FAQs - American Australian Association to start your networking.


----------



## alexacrylics (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks heaps 

I'll check out the J1 Visa


----------



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

alexacrylics said:


> Thanks heaps
> 
> I'll check out the J1 Visa


Hi there,

When I lived in Adelaide I applied for the USA Green Card lottery and was one of the lucky ones be accepted into the country this year! I think I applied 2 years in advance but it was easy enough and not expensive. 

There was talk about this year/last year being the last year to apply but not sure when the cut off was. I think this would be much easier than finding a company to sponsor you and you only need a high school education to apply. 

Hope that helps, good luck!

Megs


----------



## antsimpson (Jan 2, 2010)

Why are you moving out of Oz then so many people are trying to get in


----------



## Dunliliwell27 (Feb 23, 2012)

*DV Lottery "easy...not expensive"*

Hi Megs,

I was reading the processes that Selectees go through. It seems really complicated and expensive. I have some questions which I want to ask. I'm a newbie so I don't think I have access to PM.

Really would like to ask abt processes and scenarios.

Kind regards,
Beck



mfowler said:


> Hi there,
> 
> When I lived in Adelaide I applied for the USA Green Card lottery and was one of the lucky ones be accepted into the country this year! I think I applied 2 years in advance but it was easy enough and not expensive.
> 
> ...


----------

